# cedar still



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Wonder what we would get if we made a cedar still to distill cedar shavings? A bug spray maybe? 

Any comments on this idea?
Not that I would know anything about a still. :whistling2: I'm just a dumb ol' Alabama boy wanting a safe pest deterent.

Ok, maybe I have seen one ( big enough to walk on) and know a little about the construction of one. This was many years ago.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know what you would end up with either---Try corn mash in the still.

Use tobacco tea with a couple of drops of detergent to kill the bugs. 

Sip the corn squeezings while you watch it work!--Mike--


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> I don't know what you would end up with either---Try corn mash in the still.
> 
> Use tobacco tea with a couple of drops of detergent to kill the bugs.
> 
> Sip the corn squeezings while you watch it work!--Mike--


LOL! Almost sounds like a plan, but mash stinks, and I would be afraid the tea would stain walls.


----------

